
Jeff Bezos dismisses idea of a backup plan, says we must protect Earth - dogma1138
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/10/jeff-bezos-dismisses-idea-of-a-backup-plan-says-we-must-protect-earth/
======
mordocai
I think they are both right. We want earth to be a beautiful "residential
district" AND we want a backup plan.

~~~
hga
Does Amazon run without backing up its data???

Agreed ... and not that I want to cast aspersions, but I can't help but
noticing _his_ space company will play no role in setting up an off planet
backup except for maybe providing a rocket engine.

------
johngalt
Makes sense to me. In the near term "space as industrial park" sounds more
plausible than colonizing mars. Certainly we would want to live on other
planets _eventually_ but the economics have to catch up first.

------
chrisbennet
In reality, a "backup plan" for humanity would come down to a few lifeboats
for a very few. We wouldn't be saving humanity, just it's DNA.

